# all stock feed?



## dwbonfire (Apr 15, 2011)

i have horses, pot belly pigs, and im getting my 3 sheep tomorrow  not quite sure of the breed (ill be posting with pics to ask later) but they are just going to be pets, and i will breed them eventually. my feed store sells all stock feed pellets and all stock sweet feed. once hay is being cut and better nutrition i plan to put my horses on the pellets, and was told my pigs could be on it too, and that its fine for sheep and cows. im not positive but i think the fat is like 2.5, would this be ok for my sheep? and how much do i feed am/pm. they will have grass but i dont have real lush fields or anything, and they will have hay 24/7. can they get sweet feed or are pellets better?
thanks for any advice!


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2011)

You can feed all stock feed to any farm animal...that doesn't mean that they are going to get a nutritionally balanced meal.  All stock is formulated to be given to such a wide variety of animals and therefore may be lower in some nutrients.

Since you intend these animals as pets and their lives are likely to be longer than the average livestock, I would highly recommend that you get species appropriate feed to save yourself in vet bills and heartache later.

I can't advise to sheep but I certainly wouldn't use all stock feed as the only feed for my potbellies or horses.


----------



## nsanywhere (Apr 16, 2011)

I fed the sweet feed to my pet sheep for a bit, too, but then got on to a good supplier for lamb/sheep specific feed. I have to say, it looks way more yummy to me!

I did check the tags and like the previous poster said, the nutrition in the sheep food is much better for them than an all purpose.

For mine (again, pets) I give each 1 cup of grain in the morning, basically to make them love me. They have free feed minerals (no copper), free feed hay, and all the grass they could want.

I find that the more grass, the less hay they eat. By July/Aug, I won't even bother putting any in the trough because they are stuffed from days on the pasture.

But, they always have room for some sweet grain, bless them! I do up the grain ration in the dead of winter, and late winter/early spring I also add some alfalfa hay into the regular hay bin.

I've had no trouble, vet says they are in perfect health, weight, etc. (but the vet is also my cousin


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 16, 2011)

I really hate all-stock feed.  I'd suggest feeding species specific feeds to get the best results.


----------



## pairadice (Apr 16, 2011)

Better check to see if the "all stock feed" has copper in it.   If so it is not suitable for sheep.


----------

